# the following error occurred



## Levo-Lon (19 Feb 2017)

Cant upload pics?? Keeps saying extension not allowed?
Ok with phone but Tablet wont work.

i did factory reset a week or 2 ago and its been like this since i reset the tablat " samsung"..Android 
I'd post a screen shot but it wont allow it......

any ideas?


----------



## r04DiE (19 Feb 2017)

What is saying the extension is not allowed, the forum, or the tablet?


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Feb 2017)

The forum i think..

red bar with extension not alowed


----------



## r04DiE (19 Feb 2017)

And what extensions do your phone and tablet use, are they different, or the same?


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Feb 2017)

r04DiE said:


> And what extensions do your phone and tablet use, are they different, or the same?



not a clue ...i used to post pics no problem but since reset,it wont accept the pics


----------



## Sharky (19 Feb 2017)

I got that yesterday with a saved image, which stored it as a .jpeg file.
Presume the upload only works with .jpg files?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Feb 2017)

Moved to site support. Unfortunately I don't know the answer to this one but I'm sure Shaun will when he is next online.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Feb 2017)

Sharky said:


> I got that yesterday with a saved image, which stored it as a .jpeg file.
> Presume the upload only works with .jpg files?




yes..i think that's it


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Feb 2017)

User said:


> @Moderators this will more likely get a definitive reply in site support



Thanks @User and @Rickshaw Phil ..
its got me stumped


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Feb 2017)

The only time I had similar, the pic size was too big.


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (19 Feb 2017)

I get that with my laptop with .JPG images, but if I rename them to smallcase .jpg they upload fine.


----------



## r04DiE (19 Feb 2017)

meta lon said:


> yes..i think that's it


Sorry, yes - that's what an extension is, .jpg, .png, .svg, etc. I should have said and glad you got it sorted.


----------



## Shaun (19 Feb 2017)

Not sure what's happening. Allowed extensions are - zip, txt, pdf, png, jpg, jpeg, jpe, gif, gpx, doc, docx, xls, xlsx, kml, tcx, fit, csv (case of extension shouldn't matter - just tested it with .jpg and .JPG and both uploaded fine).

There is a maximum upload file size though of 2MB (2048Kb) so if the image file size is larger it won't upload.

Do you have email on your tablet? Could you attach it to and email and send it to me so I can check it out (PM for email address).

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## r04DiE (19 Feb 2017)

Shaun said:


> ... just tested it with .jpg and .JPG and both uploaded fine


Yes, but the problem I think is with *.jpeg* and .jpg. Are you sure its in the allow list?


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Feb 2017)

Pm sent @Shaun


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Feb 2017)

Just a quickie...wheres Site Support?
I can only find it via my thread...


----------



## Shaun (19 Feb 2017)

r04DiE said:


> Yes, but the problem I think is with *.jpeg* and .jpg. Are you sure its in the allow list?


Yes ...


----------



## Shaun (19 Feb 2017)

meta lon said:


> Just a quickie...wheres Site Support?
> I can only find it via my thread...


Scroll down the home page and it's near the bottom.


----------



## Shaun (19 Feb 2017)

meta lon said:


> Pm sent @Shaun


Received:


----------



## Shaun (19 Feb 2017)

@meta lon - do you have a different web browser on your tablet you can try it with? Did you use a different browser _before_ the reset?


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Feb 2017)

It wont work for me @Shaun 

but thats the image...


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Feb 2017)

Shaun said:


> @meta lon - do you have a different web browser on your tablet you can try it with? Did you use a different browser _before_ the reset?



im a chimp with a mouse Shaun...lol

but at least i know its a browser issue.ill try chrome etc or ask the boy as he is a puter savy chap


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Feb 2017)




----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Feb 2017)

Thanks for the help All..chrome update fixed it..


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Feb 2017)

But i cant get chrome as my browser...fook i hate tec


----------



## Sharky (19 Feb 2017)

Retried with chrome. Failed with message not enough memory. In this instance using a primitave smart phone. Hand me down from the mrs. When i tried earlier with IE i was probably hitting the same memory problem. Not to worry, uploads work fine on my other devices, although not tried with my Spectrum yet.


----------

